# Tractor Grillin!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I wiped out my grill while pushing a huge brush pile, and a replacement was well over $250 so I decided to build a Black Fist, to be sure that it don't happen again. The grill weighs about 200 pounds and has about a half a roll of hardwire in it. We do in house turbo bedliner on our docks at work, and so I did my own grill and probably put it on a bit thick at over an 1/8th of an inch and then the pebble finish brings it to about a 1/4. Go ahead.... Hit this..... mothertrucker!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang  thats some heavy duty protection.

Still good viewing w/lighting?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sweeeeeet! Bullet proof is good.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Thomas! Lights work as though it wasn't even there. I used a dolly to get it around in the shop, and it flattened the tires on it. I used the forklift to load it in my truck and my tractor to unload it and position it on the tractor front. It was incredibly heavy, but no need for suitcase weights now!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What exactly is it made out of?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Argee said:


> What exactly is it made out of?


Steel. Lots of steel! I took the original guard and added 2 pieces of 3 inch X 1/4 angle welded at the top and the bottom. Then I placed 3 rail tie plates exactly like this one..... Then welded it all up and welded the cracks through the angle, and welded all the holes shut, then ground it, ran it through our huge wheelabrator for 10 minutes, then bedlinered it, all at work! I used a shiitton of wire for the welding! Lots of wire! Somewhere on here, I have pictures of it before I welded it, but I can't find them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"no need for suitcase weights now!"

How does it weight..about?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> "no need for suitcase weights now!"
> 
> How does it weight..about?


Well, I was sweating bullets trying to manuever it into position while it hung from the loader by a chain. It's about 200 pounds I figure.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

200#..dang.:dazed:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice job Chris looks like it will take a beating, and come back for more..


----------

